# Passed my Green Sash Test!



## masherdong (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes, I was injured, beat, and thrown like a rag doll during my test.  My index finger got jammed into a kick, so that was the injury.  Nothing major.  I also went in with a sore right wrist too.  I was doing fine on my test up to when we started to spar.  We did 10-15 min of intense, non-stop, balls to the wall sparring with throws and takedowns.  Boy, that was a long sparring session.  My legs were so tired that I couldnt kick anymore.  But in all, I DID PASS MY TEST FOR GREEN SASH!!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey, that's great!


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 30, 2008)

Way to go!


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 30, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## martyg (Aug 31, 2008)

masherdong said:


> Yes, I was injured, beat, and thrown like a rag doll during my test.  My index finger got jammed into a kick, so that was the injury.  Nothing major.  I also went in with a sore right wrist too.  I was doing fine on my test up to when we started to spar.  We did 10-15 min of intense, non-stop, balls to the wall sparring with throws and takedowns.  Boy, that was a long sparring session.  My legs were so tired that I couldnt kick anymore.  But in all, I DID PASS MY TEST FOR GREEN SASH!!




Congrats!  What does that mean?  Not familiar with all the different ranking systems some Chinese martial arts schools use today.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## masherdong (Aug 31, 2008)

martyg said:


> Congrats!  What does that mean?  Not familiar with all the different ranking systems some Chinese martial arts schools use today.



We use the colored sash as an indication of where we are at in our training.  Plus, it gives everyone a short term goal to achieve while they are on the road to becoming an advanced student in kung fu.


----------



## Drac (Aug 31, 2008)

*congrats!!!!!!*


----------



## kidswarrior (Aug 31, 2008)

Way to go!!!! While a jammed finger's no fun, at least it's not a break. Nothing like having to have rings resized due to broken fingers/knuckles while sloppily/tiredly blocking kicks, like someone who shall remain nameless. :duh:


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 31, 2008)

COngratz bro !!  Green sash is my next chamber test


----------



## masherdong (Aug 31, 2008)

bowser666 said:


> COngratz bro !!  Green sash is my next chamber test



Thanks!  Brown sash is next for me.


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 31, 2008)

masherdong said:


> Thanks!  Brown sash is next for me.



What is the ranking system in your style ? In mine it goes, white, orange, yellow, green, purple, blue , red, black. Each color ( except for white) has 2 chambers.


----------



## masherdong (Aug 31, 2008)

bowser666 said:


> What is the ranking system in your style ? In mine it goes, white, orange, yellow, green, purple, blue , red, black. Each color ( except for white) has 2 chambers.



Ours is white, gold, orange, purple, blue, green, brown, and black.

So, I am almost there!!


----------



## martyg (Aug 31, 2008)

masherdong said:


> We use the colored sash as an indication of where we are at in our training.



Thanks for the further response.  I guess that's my question, what does it state about where you are in your training?  Colored sashes in Chinese martial arts is a more recent convention to go with the modern market.  I saw where you laid out the color scheme in the post a few spots up, but what does it actually mean skill wise in your art?  I'm genuinely interested.



> Plus, it gives everyone a short term goal to achieve while they are on the road to becoming an advanced student in kung fu.



Since "kung fu" is just a generic term for all Chinese martial arts and not an art in itself, what actual system are your studying?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations and keep going!


----------



## masherdong (Aug 31, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Congratulations and keep going!



Thanks!  I will!


----------



## Ninebird8 (Sep 1, 2008)

Seems like so long ago....LOL! I think I tested for that equivalent rank in 1984, I believe....ow, that hurt!!! In any event, green means usually you are making good progress in your basics, and now are ready to learn some real stuff...one piece of advice my young padawon, never give up practicing your teacher's basics!! After 31 years, whether in my gung fu or tai chi practice, the first 30 minutes to an hour are always my basics of stance training, foot movements, patterns, basic Shaolin kicks/punches, etc, and 5 main breathing patterns. Then, I will go into practice. One other thing: there is a difference between training and practicing.....training is repetition and is where you are now, between years 10-20, you begin to convert to practicing your art, where your main goal is to convert from technique to natural thought and movement and making mind/body one movement. Also, you will discover at some point, there is no separate block, punch, movement, etc....it is either all one or none at all!! Congratulations, sidei, and never forget it is the journey not the end result you seek, in other words forget about the sash and seek the knowledge!!!


----------



## bowser666 (Sep 2, 2008)

masherdong said:


> Ours is white, gold, orange, purple, blue, green, brown, and black.
> 
> So, I am almost there!!



My style it is white, orange, yellow , green , purple, blue , red, black.  SOunds liek you are stepping into the advanced realm. Just the start of it though


----------



## mograph (Sep 2, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> Nothing like having to have rings resized due to broken fingers/knuckles while sloppily/tiredly blocking kicks, like someone who shall remain nameless. :duh:


Just wondering, since I'm a Tai Chi guy with no sparring experience, what would be the correct way to block kicks without injuring your hand?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 2, 2008)

mograph said:


> Just wondering, since I'm a Tai Chi guy with no sparring experience, what would be the correct way to block kicks without injuring your hand?


 
A lot of taiji blocks tend to grab and apply qinna or pull off balance or redirect or jam a joint, they can be a little different than other CMA styles. They also tend to stick and follow where others might not. Applications in taiji are also a little different and use less force than many CMA styles and they take a lot of training. Not better, not worse just different.

But this is stuff of another post.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 2, 2008)

And now



masherdong said:


> Yes, I was injured, beat, and thrown like a rag doll during my test. My index finger got jammed into a kick, so that was the injury. Nothing major. I also went in with a sore right wrist too. I was doing fine on my test up to when we started to spar. We did 10-15 min of intense, non-stop, balls to the wall sparring with throws and takedowns. Boy, that was a long sparring session. My legs were so tired that I couldnt kick anymore. But in all, I DID PASS MY TEST FOR GREEN SASH!!


 
*CONGRATULATIONS*


----------



## masherdong (Oct 9, 2008)

> Since "kung fu" is just a generic term for all Chinese martial arts and not an art in itself, what actual system are your studying?



Northern Praying Mantis.


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 9, 2008)

masherdong said:


> Yes, I was injured, beat, and thrown like a rag doll during my test. My index finger got jammed into a kick, so that was the injury. Nothing major. I also went in with a sore right wrist too. I was doing fine on my test up to when we started to spar. We did 10-15 min of intense, non-stop, balls to the wall sparring with throws and takedowns. Boy, that was a long sparring session. My legs were so tired that I couldnt kick anymore. But in all, I DID PASS MY TEST FOR GREEN SASH!!


Congratulations!!!

Brings back memories of my Green Sash/Belt test as well!


----------



## Tamojin (May 23, 2010)

Ours is White - Yellow - Green - Black. Each steps takes awhile obviously.


----------



## masherdong (May 23, 2010)

Wow!  Cant believe that it was that long ago already.  I just passed my Black Sash test a week ago!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 24, 2010)

One more time

*CONGRATULATIONS*


----------

